

PG’s Hidden Message To Startups In Hacker News Algorithm - npguy
http://statspotting.com/pgs-hidden-message-in-hackernews-algorithm/

======
nolok
Yes, let's see things where they aren't !

PG hidden message to startup: to exists, your number of users must keep
growing at a crazy pace, there is no business in being a long standing company
with a slowly growing paying user base.

Or maybe, just maybe, this is a "I've seen my dog in the sky" post and you
shouldn't consider your company like you consider your news feed.

------
abcd_f
If you liked this, you will _love_ the Bible Code -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_code>

------
jgrahamc
You need to take into account the flag mechanism if you want to use the
algorithm as a metaphor.

------
benologist
Your erection is showing...

------
kevin_morrill
Growth is definitely something PG advocates, but probably has little to do
with HN algorithm. Spare yourself reading this speculative post and hear it
from PG himself: <http://paulgraham.com/growth.html>

------
crntaylor
I would be interested to know if HN still uses the same ranking algorithm - I
can think of a lot of interesting analyses that could be done!

------
ckluis
Tried to give you 3 points in the first 5 minutes.

~~~
canttestthis
And he's on the homepage...

~~~
npguy
Thanks folks. Q.E.D.

~~~
krapp
Shut up and take my money!

------
lifeisstillgood
>> build something a small number of people want a large amount ...

... and they control a lot of other people's money

(My addendum for B2B sales)

